# Cleaning & Disinfecting Faucets



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I saw on a cleaning show (British Channel - How Clean Is Your House?) they used some concoction of household items which they placed in a baggie, then covered the faucet with it (so the faucet was submerged in the liquid) and rubberbanded it in place for awhile. I never saw what the ingredients were tho (turned it on too late). It removed the caked on lime, etc.

Does anyone know what ingredients they may have used?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I would think plain white vinegar would do it.


----------



## Autumngrey (Jun 28, 2007)

Yup, it's vinagar.....


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

